# Shooting tethered with Nikon D200



## osumisan (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anyone know about shooting while the camera is tethered to a laptop?  Is the camera just connected via the same USB cable that would download photos to the computer?  And if so, is all that is required to shoot tethered is software?  

What's an affordable software for shooting tethered?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rgregory1965 (Nov 8, 2011)

I use Lightroom3 and yes while tethered it will preview your shot on the PC if lightroom is running


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 8, 2011)

ControlMyNikon.

Best ten clams I've ever spent.


----------



## osumisan (Nov 9, 2011)

So I can shoot tethered simply by using the USB cable that normally would download the pics from camera to PC?  No extra cables to buy?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

rgregory1965 said:


> I *use Lightroom3 *and yes while tethered it will preview your shot on the PC if lightroom is running



+1, instant plug and play


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2011)

osumisan said:


> So I can shoot tethered simply by using the USB cable that normally would download the pics from camera to PC?  No extra cables to buy?



With the software, yes.

Keep in mind, shooting tethered isn't as fast as shooting hand-held.  Each image needs to download to the computer before the camera will fire again.


----------



## jolieteddie (Nov 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> ControlMyNikon.
> 
> Best ten clams I've ever spent.



Thanks for pointing out this software. Very nice. Works like a charm. Works well with Lightroom 3 Auto Import just by pointing to the default image folder. And most importantly, it even works great with my good old Nikon D60 which is NOT supported directly with tethering in LR3. You're right: $10 well spent.


----------



## JSheppard (Nov 14, 2011)

You can find some good info at TetherTools.com.  They have a good overview on all the different tethering software packages available and what you need to get started.


----------



## jolieteddie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been playing around with the ControlMyNikon tethering software with my Nikon D60.  One of the several video tutorials for the software on the developer's website shows how to use a presenter remote to trigger the camera shutter. I didn't have one of those handy, so I used my iPhone 4 with an App called "Mobile Mouse" that allows me to use the phone as a remote mouse and keyboard. Had not found any real use for that App until now. With it I can run ControlMyNikon from the iPhone when shooting tethering. Just one more way to remotely control my D60 which only has the infrared remote on the front of the camera. I wish that LR3 supported the D60 directly for tethering and the at the D60 had live view, but by using auto import in LR3 and this software set up everything works great.


----------

